# Introducing Cornwall Herpetological Society



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

Cornwall Herpetological Society is a new Society formed in 2013 by a group of reptile and amphibian keepers based in Cornwall.

We are open to everyone who shares our common interest of studying, keeping, breeding and conserving reptiles and amphibians from both home and abroad.

We work together with all of our members to help raise the profile of both captive and wild reptiles & amphibians, ensuring here is somewhere for everyone interested in these wonderful animals to discuss, learn and share.

At this moment in time we do not have a website (We're in the process of creating one) but head on over to our Facebook Group to join up.

Now is the perfect time to join us as we've just gained secured a minibus fr the Kempton Show in August.Facebook Group.


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

Bump up.

We've still got seats available and can pick up in Cornwall & Plymouth.


----------

